# Londinium r



## Niall (Jul 2, 2016)

OK, so I managed to get my hands on a Londinium R! Received it today and managed to get it set up. Few small niggles, keep getting a low water alarm even though the tank is full.

The pressure on the machine is getting up to 1 bar. The manual says it is set in the factory to 1.3 bar. Should I change this or leave as is? Not sure if it makes a big difference?

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Have you fully pushed down the water tank? It sometimes sits up when new, pressure is set at 1 bar in the factory and should be set to one bar.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Also please know that you can get hold of Reiss for any issues that you have he is usually available on FaceTime or what's app or will respond via email.


----------



## Banjoman (Apr 18, 2017)

Congratulations - let us know how you get on. Pictures of shiny metal and cremas will be much appreciated.


----------



## pedg (Apr 11, 2017)

1 bar is correct.


----------



## Niall (Jul 2, 2016)

Banjoman said:


> Congratulations - let us know how you get on. Pictures of shiny metal and cremas will be much appreciated.


Will do. Been busy trying to figure it all out.


----------



## Deidre (Aug 13, 2019)

@coffeechap @pedg @Niall

When you say "1 bar is correct", do you mean it cycles off at 1 bar?

Until now, I had assumed the londinium was supposed to cycle from 1 bar (on) to 1.3 bar (off)... as this is how mine behaves. Should I reduce it so that it never climbs above the 1 bar mark?


----------



## pj.walczak (Sep 6, 2017)

"

Wait for the boiler pressure to come up to working pressure, *which is factory set to 1.0 bar*. This will take between 3 and 4 minutes on a 240V machine

Once up to pressure, the red light will go off. The boiler pressure will slowly *fall back to about 0.8 bar*, at which point the immersion element will turn back on and raise the boiler *pressure back up to 1.0 bar* before turning off again"

Source: User Manual - Version 1.4


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

pj.walczak said:


> "
> 
> Wait for the boiler pressure to come up to working pressure, *which is factory set to 1.0 bar*. This will take between 3 and 4 minutes on a 240V machine
> 
> ...


 if the boiler is factory set @Deidre is more than likely been nudged as it second hand


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

Deidre said:


> @coffeechap @pedg @Niall
> 
> When you say "1 bar is correct", do you mean it cycles off at 1 bar?
> 
> Until now, I had assumed the londinium was supposed to cycle from 1 bar (on) to 1.3 bar (off)... as this is how mine behaves. Should I reduce it so that it never climbs above the 1 bar mark?


 @Deidre 1 bar is for the LR, what you have is correct.


----------



## Deidre (Aug 13, 2019)

iroko said:


> @Deidre 1 bar is for the LR, what you have is correct.


 Oh, so the old version of the Londinium is 1.3 factory set, but the newer LR is 1.0 factory set... have I got that right? Or, should my old (& previously owned) Londinium be set to a maximum of 1.0 also? (I'm a bit confused by the replies.)


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

iroko said:


> @Deidre 1 bar is for the LR, what you have is correct.


 What he said, yours is cycling as it should


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Amended my Post deidre yours is fine


----------



## Deidre (Aug 13, 2019)

Confusion reigns!


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

Your old L1 is set correct. The newer LR works in a different way.


----------



## Deidre (Aug 13, 2019)

ok, thanks for setting me right!?


----------



## mathof (Mar 24, 2012)

Deidre said:


> @coffeechap @pedg @Niall
> 
> When you say "1 bar is correct", do you mean it cycles off at 1 bar?
> 
> Until now, I had assumed the londinium was supposed to cycle from 1 bar (on) to 1.3 bar (off)... as this is how mine behaves. Should I reduce it so that it never climbs above the 1 bar mark?


 I run my old-style L1 at 1.1 bar max, much higher than that leads to hotter brew water than works for me. Anywhere between 1.0 and 1.3 seems reasonable, but the final determination may be influenced by ambient temperatures. If you're kitchen is much colder in winter than summer, you'll want to run the boiler higher in the winter than the summer.


----------



## Deidre (Aug 13, 2019)

mathof said:


> I run my old-style L1 at 1.1 bar max, much higher than that leads to hotter brew water than works for me. Anywhere between 1.0 and 1.3 seems reasonable, but the final determination may be influenced by ambient temperatures. If you're kitchen is much colder in winter than summer, you'll want to run the boiler higher in the winter than the summer.


 This is something I will keep in mind. My room temperature ranges on average 18 to 20


----------



## mathof (Mar 24, 2012)

Deidre said:


> This is something I will keep in mind. My room temperature ranges on average 18 to 20


 That's a little lower than mine. Due to the many variables involved - coffee type, roast level, personal preferences - the best thing is to experiment. You'll soon fine what suits your situation.


----------



## Stevebee (Jul 21, 2015)

Dongle for LR. Just seen a YouTube video from Fans Goddijn showing a wireless dongle he put inside the machine.

He used an app, Blynk, to control the PI pressure for the machine without removing the panels.

Not sure if this is the official one Reiss was working on but it seems to work.


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

Yes it's the official one. Reiss is looking to release and update imminently for this. Straight from the horses mouth.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

I managed to get to sleep after seeing the Londo Insta post last night, but then started dreaming about it!!!! Next week, maybe ?


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

so you're getting an all manual hands-on machine and then hooking up some fancy-pants modern tech controls to it? come on...


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

on subject matter, I can comment as far as my Izzo Valexia reads: 1bar = 125C boiler temp


----------



## Fez (Dec 31, 2018)

Woohoo!! I can't wait!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Hasi said:


> so you're getting an all manual hands-on machine and then hooking up some fancy-pants modern tech controls to it? come on...


 If it's good enough for Reiss then it's good enough for moi ?


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

MildredM said:


> If it's good enough for Reiss then it's good enough for moi


oh well, you lot are living in a free (yet hopeless) country  you may install whatever frankenmod you please!

imho, the beauty of levers is about simplicity, intuition, caring for and ultimately becoming one with your machine... at least humble Hasi wouldn't want an app interfering with the experience. Just my two cents thrown in the mix, love a good fundamental debate


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Feel I have a big yawn coming on.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Jony said:


> Feel I have a big yawn coming on.


 maybe grab another coffee


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Hasi said:


> oh well, you lot are living in a free (yet hopeless) country
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Frankenmod ? flipping word of the day, that!!!

The App won't interfere with me, but being ale to make a small adjustment just to see what difference it makes interests me! I am not thinking it through as deeply as you are!


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

ale?



MildredM said:


> Frankenmod ? flipping word of the day, that!!!
> 
> The App won't interfere with me, but being ale to make a small adjustment just to see what difference it makes interests me! I am not thinking it through as deeply as you are!


 Ive often thought of 'being ale', it must be a bit like being Oliver Reid


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

jimbojohn55 said:


> ale?
> 
> Ive often thought of 'being ale', it must be a bit like being Oliver Reid


 B . . . *B . . . . I meant aBle !!!!!!! But I might be ale too sometimes, you'll never know!*


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Bale?!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Hasi said:


> Bale?!


 Hay ?


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Hasi said:


> so you're getting an all manual hands-on machine and then hooking up some fancy-pants modern tech controls to it? come on...


All manual? It already has a spring to aid repeatable pulls!


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

ashcroc said:


> All manual? It already has a spring to aid repeatable pulls!


fair point.
let's have an app then!


----------

